# Male Mantis Mating Rituals



## itzjustjeff (Jun 11, 2022)

I just noticed this after all these years, but the male mantis crossed his antennae into a loop and would occasionally tap the back of the female mantis in quick succession. Has anyone seen this before?



https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kXY_NMdPTPIJbM35vKiQAIOs64yJz2JF/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## QueenIkebana (Jun 11, 2022)

No, I've not noticed this behaviour before. Maybe it's a personal thing that that particular male Mantis did. It's almost like the drumming that male Tarantulas do when he wants to tell the female that he wants to mate. Quite similar.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Jun 21, 2022)

So funny! I love picking up small details like that


----------



## Xina (Sep 2, 2022)

I am in the process of mating my praying mantids. I have made two attempts so far and it has been entertaining. First the male was scared and flew off. Second time the female climbed on me to get away from him. I finally put her on the table with him and they had a stare-down that lasted an hour so hopefully the third time will be the charm. This is my first time owning mantids. I have raised my male from an egg and the female was given to me from the wild. Tried to set her free but she stayed on my arm so I gave her a place where she is safe and hopefully happy.


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2022)

Xina said:


> I am in the process of mating my praying mantids. I have made two attempts so far and it has been entertaining. First the male was scared and flew off. Second time the female climbed on me to get away from him. I finally put her on the table with him and they had a stare-down that lasted an hour so hopefully the third time will be the charm. This is my first time owning mantids. I have raised my male from an egg and the female was given to me from the wild. Tried to set her free but she stayed on my arm so I gave her a place where she is safe and hopefully happy.


there is not nearly enough info here for us to help you

what species? how old are the adults?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2022)

Ditto, Tell us a bit more.


----------



## Xina (Sep 4, 2022)

They are Chinese mantids. She last molted 8/6 and he molted his last time as well on 8/16.


----------



## agent A (Sep 5, 2022)

Xina said:


> They are Chinese mantids. She last molted 8/6 and he molted his last time as well on 8/16.


and you're sure they are adult? they sound old enough to breed unless they've been improperly fed or kept pretty cold
I find a few things helpful
1: keep them under lights on a timer so they get a circadian rhythm
2: dietary variety!
3: a lot of species are more willing to mate around sunset
4: warming them up sometimes helps stimulate them to mate


----------



## Xina (Sep 6, 2022)

Yes they both have wings. The male flies around the room and the female stays in the other room on the table. I feed them waxworms. I am going to order silkworms today. I will keep all those factors in mind. Thank you for the information!!!


----------



## agent A (Sep 6, 2022)

Xina said:


> Yes they both have wings. The male flies around the room and the female stays in the other room on the table. I feed them waxworms. I am going to order silkworms today. I will keep all those factors in mind. Thank you for the information!!!


just waxworms? that explains a lot...


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 6, 2022)

Waxworms are extremely fatty and make for poor feeders. Mantises need prey like roaches, moths, and flies that are gutloaded properly. They need proper protein!


----------



## TheMantisQueen (Sep 11, 2022)

Xina said:


> I am in the process of mating my praying mantids. I have made two attempts so far and it has been entertaining. First the male was scared and flew off. Second time the female climbed on me to get away from him. I finally put her on the table with him and they had a stare-down that lasted an hour so hopefully the third time will be the charm. This is my first time owning mantids. I have raised my male from an egg and the female was given to me from the wild. Tried to set her free but she stayed on my arm so I gave her a place where she is safe and hopefully happy.


I’d love to hear an update on whether they mated or not!


----------

